# Crafty Shrimp



## BobbyG (Feb 17, 2019)

Was wondering if anyone had the original recipe for the Crafty Shrimp? Thanks Bobby


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

BobbyG said:


> Was wondering if anyone had the original recipe for the Crafty Shrimp? Thanks Bobby


 Maybe this one?


https://vimeo.com/channels/288710/144597733


----------



## BobbyG (Feb 17, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## BobbyG (Feb 17, 2019)

That looks exactly what I was interested in.


----------

